# Drop Shipping Questions



## murphy (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking for a good T shirt manufacturer that provides drop shipping services ..... any ideas?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

murphy said:


> Looking for a good T shirt manufacturer that provides drop shipping services ..... any ideas?


Hi Murphy,

What are your requirements for t-shirt dropshipper?


----------

